# Extended nameday wishes on a card



## phasmid

Hi,

I'm looking for something to write on a nameday card that goes a bit beyond just "Χρόνια Πολλά". Any other appropriate wish/kind words I could add?
It's supposed to be for someone I see on a regular basis, but am not too close with (like a co-worker or teacher, for example).

I'd be happy about any suggestions (Greek phrase and English translation) you might have!

Thanks,
phasmid


----------



## tropicalia

Perhaps, με τις καλύτερες ευχές (μου)?: "with (my) best whises".


----------



## Perseas

a.Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι επιθυμείς (επιθυμείτε-->formal)!
b.Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι επιθυμείς (επιθυμείτε-->formal) να γίνει πραγματικότητα!
c.Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!

a.I wish you what you desire!
b.I wish you that what you desire to become reality!
c.I wish you all the best!
(My  English translation).


----------



## phasmid

Thanks a lot, tropicalia and Perseas.

Perseas, could you please check if I got the correct meaning for your sentences?

Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι επιθυμείς (επιθυμείτε-->formal)!
I wish you whatever/everything you are wishing for!

Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι επιθυμείς (επιθυμείτε-->formal) να γίνει πραγματικότητα!
I wish you that whatever/everything you are wishing for becomes reality!

Σου (Σας --> formal) εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο! 				
I wish you the best!

I'm particularly unsure about the last one. Ok, there can't be much doubt about what it means, but the use of "ό,τι" in this sentence confuses me.


----------



## Perseas

Yes, your understanding is correct.
As for the last one: "I wish you the best" translates "σου/σας εύχομαι το καλύτερο". "ό,τι καλύτερο" would be "whatever is the best" or something like this.


----------



## phasmid

Ah, I see. So it's used in its regular "whatever" meaning, but followed by an adjective rather than by a verb as in the other sentences. Could I use the same construction with other adjectives instead of καλύτερο as well?


----------



## Perseas

"ό,τι καλύτερο" is a set expression, very common in Greek; I can't think of another adjective with so common use.
 Speaking of grammar it is an elliptic relative clause (the verb is ommited ) and functions as direct object to "εύχομαι".


----------



## phasmid

Thanks a lot for the explanation, it's very useful!


----------

